# Two kittens need home in brooklyn



## sleeperz321 (Aug 9, 2004)

I have two male brother kittens who need a loving home that can take care of them. I have had them for a short time and unfortunatly due to my absence due to work and travel i must give them up to a better home.
1. an orange domestic medium hair, loves to cuddle and fall asllep on your lap. doesnt stop purring, house trained.

2. a black domestic medium hair. loves to play with you and with his brother. very active and freindly. also likes to lay down at night next to you on tehc ouch and watch soem tv.

Both have had their frist shots and are due to the other two and to be neutered around november time.

If you are interested in these adorobale cats please email me for pics or any information you may need


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm sorry, I can't take them, but you should post their info on http://www.petfinder.com Tons and TONS of people will see it there!!!

Good Luck!


----------

